

Memshrink's 1st birthday - pbiggar
http://blog.mozilla.org/nnethercote/2012/06/15/memshrinks-1st-birthday/

======
ch0wn
I'd happily accept a bigger memory consumption in exchange for threaded/multi-
process tabs. Does anyone know how the current state of that project is? The
main reason that keeps me with Chrome is that in Chrome a single tab's
JavaScript going mad doesn't affect any other part of the browser, while
Firefox still completely freezes.

~~~
obtu
Mozilla's multi-processing project is called Electrolysis[1], and the process-
per-tab variant is used in mobile versions of Firefox. I think it's pretty far
off for the desktop version, and as long as blue sky ideas go, I'd prefer to
get the security advantages without the increased memory consumption (maybe
with shared heaps within a privilege level, whether or not multiple processes
are used).

As far as increased responsiveness, that's addressed by the Snappy effort,
which you can follow here[2] as a sort of sister-blog to Nicholas' MemShrink
reports.

[1] <https://wiki.mozilla.org/Electrolysis>

[2] <https://blog.mozilla.org/tglek/>

------
weaksauce
I love the effort but they have a ways to go: <http://imgur.com/aKIqD>

I don't use many addons but I do live in long running processes. I hope a
memory compactor is in the cards as a milestone in the future.

~~~
jlebar
> I don't use many addons

You really should try running Firefox in safe mode; as others have said, it's
not the number of add-ons you're running which is significant, but rather
whether any one of them leaks the world.

[http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/troubleshoot-firefox-
iss...](http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/troubleshoot-firefox-issues-using-
safe-mode)

Alternatively, download an Aurora build, which has our big add-on leak fix.

<http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/aurora/>

~~~
weaksauce
I appreciate all the work you and all the Mozilla devs are doing. Even if
chrome is better(it isn't) I would still use Firefox because of your stance on
privacy. I'm on the beta channel now but I will checkout the alpha.

What percentage of the devs are Mac developers at Mozilla? What's the best way
to contribute to Firefox for a mac developer with no experience on the Firefox
code base? or to put it differently what area needs the most help?

~~~
nnethercote
Tons of Mozilla developers use Macs. IIRC, within the company it's something
like 70%. The number is too high really, it would be better if more developers
were on Windows.

